# Not Accutane



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if there are any alternatives to Accutane for occasional, and mild acne?

Reason I don't want to use Accutane is increased sun sensitivity, not least because I'm treating myself three times a week with narrowband UVB therapy, but also because I'm going to the Philippines late December.

But at 24 I'm not happy about randomly getting a bad complexion because of acne that I never got as a kid... Also on my back it can be painful as fcuk.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

No mate. And don't use antibiotics, my doc had me on those for a long time before accutane and they can cause some serious issues


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> No mate. And don't use antibiotics, my doc had me on those for a long time before accutane and they can cause some serious issues


Nothing?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Nothing?


Short term sunbed will get rid, but they will come back worse after stopping. I've been through it all before mate, tried it all including IPL lasers and UV treatment. Accutane is the only thing that actually works well


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Vitamin b5 pantothenic acid is supposed to be pretty good.

Although I don't see as low dose accutane would cause any problems. Ppl take mega doses for months on end as prescribed by doctor, u can get away with much less for mild acne. IMO.

I never noticed any increases sun sensitivity and I'm a proper ******.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Vitamin b5 pantothenic acid is supposed to be pretty good.
> 
> Although I don't see as low dose accutane would cause any problems. Ppl take mega doses for months on end as prescribed by doctor, u can get away with much less for mild acne. IMO.
> 
> I never noticed any increases sun sensitivity and I'm a proper ******.


Tried B5, tastes horrible and doesn't work, ime. Other than drying your skin, does Accutane result in a good complexion, or is there other visible downsides?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

I take 20mg e3d on cycle and it keeps acne at bay with no sides I know of!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Tried B5, tastes horrible and doesn't work, ime. Other than drying your skin, does Accutane result in a good complexion, or is there other visible downsides?


I'm not sure what u mean by good complexion (I'm male) lol. It gets rid of spots and leaves normal skin (unless u scar from the spots).

If u low dose it, u may get dry lips and possibly a dry inside nose which might bleed a bit if u pick it lol. Nothing else .


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> *I'm not sure what u mean by good complexion (I'm male)* lol. It gets rid of spots and leaves normal skin (unless u scar from the spots).
> 
> If u low dose it, u may get dry lips and possibly a dry inside nose which might bleed a bit if u pick it lol. Nothing else .


I want to be pretty :wub:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I want to be pretty :wub:


I dont think tane is known for its miracles against nature lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I dont think tane is known for its miracles against nature lol


True, but lately I've been doing bicep curls for the girls, so I'm hoping they'll distract from my face, lmao. Failing that, I can do handstand and you can't, so ner ner ner nerrr ner :lol:


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I was on antibiotics for 6 years got everything under control but then wanted to come off, moved onto topical form clindamycin and its pretty good, does not dry your skin and does work give that a shot, also try supplementing with Zinc that also helped me.


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if there are any alternatives to Accutane for occasional, and mild acne?
> 
> ...


Guy at the gym just approached me and asked "have you not figured out how to get rid of them spots yet mate?"

To which I replied "no".

He then went on to say he took 10 mg of tamoxifen everyday and he's had no spots since. I've never read this before so I don't know how much true is in it.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

sined said:


> Guy at the gym just approached me and asked "have you not figured out how to get rid of them spots yet mate?"
> 
> To which I replied "no".
> 
> He then went on to say he took 10 mg of tamoxifen everyday and he's had no spots since. I've never read this before so I don't know how much true is in it.


B*llocks. I've been on 20mg tamoxifen for about 3/4 weeks now and I still have spots due to AAS.

The only logic that could be behind it is this; acne is often caused by hormone fluctuation, tamoxifen influences hormones, therefore *for him* it may have influenced them so that his acne went. But trying to apply that logic would be total hit and miss, there's too many variables.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if there are any alternatives to Accutane for occasional, and mild acne?
> 
> ...


I find 2 sun beds a week keeps mine completely clear, give it a shot drys them up and you look better tanned anyway (no ****)


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Mogy said:


> B*llocks. I've been on 20mg tamoxifen for about 3/4 weeks now and I still have spots due to AAS.
> 
> The only logic that could be behind it is this; acne is often caused by hormone fluctuation, tamoxifen influences hormones, therefore *for him* it may have influenced them so that his acne went. But trying to apply that logic would be total hit and miss, there's too many variables.


He also said something about it binding to the estrogen receptors and stopping gyno. Didn't really listen to be honest I only go to this gym once every blue moon and I was mid set.


----------



## davemanton (Apr 23, 2009)

Mild dose of accutane and some melanotan should do the trick. Do your research though.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I would not be able to cycle without accutane.

As little as 5 - 10mg ED keeps me 100% spot free.

I also use sunbeds regularly with no issues


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

sined said:


> He also said something about it binding to the estrogen receptors and stopping gyno. Didn't really listen to be honest I only go to this gym once every blue moon and I was mid set.


Well yeah that part is totally correct. Tamoxifen is a SERM (selective estrogen receptor modulator), it competes for the receptor site in breast tissue and binds to it. This stops/greatly reduces the ability of estrogen to bind to it and prevents development of gyno.



SK50 said:


> I would not be able to cycle without accutane.
> 
> As little as 5 - 10mg ED keeps me 100% spot free.
> 
> I also use sunbeds regularly with no issues


Do you use pharma or UGL accutane?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogy said:


> B*llocks. I've been on 20mg tamoxifen for about 3/4 weeks now and I still have spots due to AAS.
> 
> The only logic that could be behind it is this; acne is often caused by hormone fluctuation, tamoxifen influences hormones, therefore *for him* it may have influenced them so that his acne went. But trying to apply that logic would be total hit and miss, there's too many variables.


 Cheers mate



BoomTime said:


> I find 2 sun beds a week keeps mine completely clear, give it a shot drys them up and you look better tanned anyway (no ****)


I have a narrow band UV screen that I use 3/week for medical use, but hasn't seem to clear things up. But was also using an immunosuppressive ointment which might have been the problem. Stopped using that now.

FYI, main problem with acne creams/orals is phototoxicity from what I've read (I mean in terms of increased photosensitivity). The break down of the active compound into toxic substances, by UV light. I'm using a topical and this happened, even after washing (which is no surprise), also happened when I was taking oral acne medication namely, oxytetracyclin.

Edit: those who use sun beds with no problem, may represent the majority in terms of no ill-effect. I've got an underlying skin condition, so that might be why I get reactions from the medication.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Mogy said:


> Do you use pharma or UGL accutane?


UGL - Signature Pharmaceuticals

I am running out so may have to switch brands, but I can't imagine it's that hard to make


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

SK50 said:


> UGL - Signature Pharmaceuticals
> 
> I am running out so may have to switch brands, but I can't imagine it's that hard to make


Ah good, I've picked up some Zydex accutane and planning on using it. I already have some acne from my pct, was thinking 20mg every three days to start.. What do you think? How long before you notice it having an effect?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Mogy said:


> Ah good, I've picked up some Zydex accutane and planning on using it. I already have some acne from my pct, was thinking 20mg every three days to start.. What do you think? How long before you notice it having an effect?


It seems to work very fast - in fact I sometimes take a few days off and only resume when I feel new acne coming up and it seems to stop them in their tracks. The only side I notice is very dry / cracking lips. Personally I would start with as little as possible - not sure what to advise as I only know what works for me.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

SK50 said:


> It seems to work very fast - in fact I sometimes take a few days off and only resume when I feel new acne coming up and it seems to stop them in their tracks. The only side I notice is very dry / cracking lips. Personally I would start with as little as possible - not sure what to advise as I only know what works for me.


Cheers mate, I'll start with a very low dose, 20mg every 4 days or so. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Vit b5 I think it is. Sunbed. And some acne cream that's got 2.5 - 5% benzoyl peroxide I think it is.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I wanted to try accutane but have read some absolute horror stories!


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

i used to be quite spotty, not acne, but when i started AAS i was getting more and more spots and people started to say things....i tried benzoyl peroxide and other stuff usually mentioned on here, made no diff...started 20mg zydex accutane a day and within 5 weeks, i was completely spot free, never had a face this clear since i was 12 year old...and no big cystic boil things on my neck that were starting to come up every now and again. love the stuff


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> No mate. And don't use antibiotics, my doc had me on those for a long time before accutane and they can cause some serious issues


Antibiotic I was given cause my eyelids to become thick and heavy (drooped more) and did nothing for the acne.

Tane is the only real solution, it's mad in this century we have no cure for acne.


----------

